# My Recently Upgraded Setup



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

Just realised after recently joining i still haven't posted my setup, so here it is.

A few weeks ago I upgraded from my original Gaggia Classic to this shiny lovely R58 from Bella Barista after several years of trying on and off to get good tasting coffee and only succeeding a handful of times (more probably my lack of will with temp surfing as on occasion i did get a nice tasting shot from it). I'm now getting some pretty tasty shots which is nice but i still have trouble finding the notes as labelled on my coffee so i have a feeling a grinder upgrade is coming very soon, after doing some reading on here i have a feeling a Eureka 75e is in my future. Before i go down on that route though i think i will be taking some advice on whether there are better options or if this would be too much for just me as i'm the only coffee drinker in the house but since i'm currently on decaf and my vario is almost on its finest setting now.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Good looking machines Rockets - I don't own any of those machines but I know of a Rocket owner who has a 65e he is getting a lot of variation in the weight it dispenses, he remarked that as he was having to weigh all the time by hand he would get a doser if he had a second chance, plus's and minus's I guess. Thinking about it even with k30 OD grinders you have to weigh after as they vary so much.


----------

